# Euthanasia



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Is the partly frozen water technique the most humane method? Meds/extracts are a no go as they're too expensive to kill a 10 dollar fish. 

ps. i don't have the heart to give him a good smack on the noggin, but i think that'd be quicker than the frozen water thing.

thoughts?


----------



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

I would definitely not freeze your fish. Freezing your fish actually hurts them while they're still alive. I would buy clove oil.. What you have to do is put the fish in a bag or small container with only a small amount of water (so that it is on its side) and put several drops of clove oil over the gills.. This numbs the fish and puts it to sleep right away. After that, chuck it or flush it.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

FTR, I didn't mean actually sticking the fish in the freezer. what i've read about is freezing water before hand, breaking the surface of the ice and placing the fish inside. but i assume what you're saying is that even that will not immediately kill them.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No, it relies on the temperature difference putting them into shock, thereby incapacitating them, and then they slowly die.

Clove oil works well, or so I hear. I have only had to euthanize two fish - I just decapitated them (they were small tetras with dropsy).

Other methods are usually just slow deaths that don't seem all that bad to us, but in reality are probably excruciating.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

dont get clove oil on your hands then on your face. Learned the hard way with that one.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

what happened? numbness or did you break out?

thanks for the advice, all.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Well i had to put down and old betta with dropsy that i just couldnt cure, nore would she die on her own. So a forum member offered the clove oil advice. 

I did it wrong.. Too much water and the oil just ended up making it worse as there was lots of loud smacking sounds to get air. Lots of struggling... so i was trying to console the poor fish, had my hands in the dish with her and then i went to wipe away tears.

My eyes and lips went numb for about an hour. No swelling I think. Bf felt bad cause he couldnt stop laughing lol. 

I like jewels idea of the low water level... Someone told me i was supposed to shake up the water and oil a lot before adding the fish. I am way too chicken to try it again.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i'm sorry, that's an awful story.

it's a betta as well i'm putting down. i've had him just as long as my others, but this one hurts more for whatever reason.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

100% effectiveness: Rock + fish.

Sounds bad maybe, but why make it suffer by trying some overly complex method. 

I have had to kill a couple old platies, so I placed them on a flat rock outside and smacked them with another one, big enough to crush the whole body.

Works every time, and I know the fish doesn't suffer.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

well, i have to say i agree Chris. it's probably the most humane method. i just wonder if I can bring myself to do it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I also agree. Quick and 100% sure.

Good luck with the euthanization


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

thsi thread givesme the shudders. I am extremely empathic. I think I am gonna go off and cry for a bit :'(


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Maybe rock is humane for the fish. But what about being humane to the poor human being? :-(

My Green Spotted Puffer, my cutest fish, and my girlfriend's favourite (and maybe mine) died today. He was looking ill this morning, I didn't know what to do. Except give up on GSPs until I learn more about keeping them. He just kept wasting away like there was some kind of internal thing (worms or something) eating him away from the inside. 

I came home today and he was shrivelled up and completely black. I felt just awful.

W


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, I look at it this way. Whatever empathy I feel for my fish translates into doing what is best for them. That said, sometimes the best thing to do is alleviate any suffering they may be experiencing.

Let's be honest, most "inflictions" a fish can get are not curable. I've dealt with ich numerous times and that is probably the most easily dealt with problem. Medication is usually not very effective for fish and usually at best, it will stem the spread to unaffected fish. By the time you notice problems with specific fish, they are usually to far gone to cure and at that point, I typically euthanise. My motto for fish keeping is to never be reactive to problems, but avoid them by some pretty standard, and simple, fishkeeping practices.

To each their own though. It is, however, important to remember that you are responsible for your fish. If that means sucking it up and choking down some emotions for their good, then I am always willing to do what is best as I feel it is the responsible thing to do. Perhaps my methods give you the shudders, but in the end I strongly believe I am doing the right thing and the responsible thing.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

According to Terry Fairfield in his book 'A common Sense Guide To Fish Health' :

'Fish, being cold-blooded, do not experience hypothermia, but simply slow down until the biological systems stop.'

I've used the freezer method before. The rock method would be faster but watch out for the splatter. I would imagine there would be some reaction to the clove oil as per Ciddian.

Killing is killing. But I have to agree with Chris S, sometimes you just have to do what's right. And only you can determine what's right.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Place the fish in a plastic bag...an opaque one may be better for you. Tie it off. Use two for strength if necessary for the next step. Smack it on the ground....hard. Don't look. Just dispose of the bag.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

here is the correct way the euthanise a fish using clove oil

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-the-most-humane-way-to-euthanize-a-fish.htm

Trust me it works.

Good to have the vodka near by after having to put down fish.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> Place the fish in a plastic bag...an opaque one may be better for you. Tie it off. Use two for strength if necessary for the next step. Smack it on the ground....hard. Don't look. Just dispose of the bag.


done.

helluva way to start a saturday morning, but it's best that way.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Cory_Dad said:


> Killing is killing. But I have to agree with Chris S, sometimes you just have to do what's right. And only you can determine what's right.


I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Riceburner said:


> Place the fish in a plastic bag...an opaque one may be better for you. Tie it off. Use two for strength if necessary for the next step. Smack it on the ground....hard. Don't look. Just dispose of the bag.


I think a rock and a bag maybe a bit more effective although there may be some splater if your fish is around 4" long.
I've done the bag and wack a few times. 2 out of 3 aren't very successful on small fishs. Imagine that look on their face after you wack them and they are still moving ... Brrr (shivers)...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I've had to wack a fish to kill it before. I made the unfortunate mistake of not using a strong bag... Needless to say it made a mess that no hobbiest would enjoy cleaning.

The clove method I posted above is the only method I use now. Easy on the fish and the hobbiest.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I agree with the people who say that the most humane (and non shocking, for the poor human) is the technique with clove oil, followed by alcohol. I will never smack a fish down. I think it's less cruel to let fate decide if the fish will live or die, and let it live out its remaining days, sick, and possibly in pain, than to smack it and certainly be the cause, of even more pain. Not to mention the possibility that the first blow may not kill your fish.

W


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

that was my first concern, KHL, that he m ight survive the first blow. i made damn sure i was certain it would kill him on the first shot.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. I recently lost one of my fave fishies (a cute lil GSP). I have never had to euthanize a fish yet. I've only been seriously keeping fish (as in, obsessively) for a little over a year now. Some day, I will have to do this too, I'm sure. 

W


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

thanks. i'm pretty sure he died of old age, so it's not so bad. typically i'd prefer to see it through to the end, as you suggested, there's always the chance of remission. but in this case it was too hard to watch. he was clearly on his way out.


----------

